# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Decadenza accertamento ici 2006 e 2007

## pask

Salve vorrei avere delucidazioni in merito ad una lettera di invito a presentare i bollettini di versamento mancanti presso l'ufficio tributi del comune per l'ici del 2006 e del 2007 al fine di evitare avvisi di accertamento.
La stessa mi fu recapitata a dicembre 2011 non ricordo se con raccomandata. Ci tengo a precisare che la suddetta lettera non era un avviso di accertamento, non presentava alcuna riciesta di somme da versare e neanche dei termini.causa smarrimento della stessa a seguito di trasloco non sono mai andato al comune e ad oggi non mi e' mai arrivato a casa l'avviso di accertamento vero e proprio. E' possibile sapere se e' avvenuta la decadenza al 01/01/2012 (ici 2006) e al 01/01/2013 (ici 2007) o questa lettera ha interrotto la decadenza? Inoltre so che le regole relative all'interruzione non si applicano quando e' prevista una decadenza, essa perde valore solo dal compimento dell'atto previsto dalla legge oppure in conseguenza del riconoscimento del diritto da parte della persona contro la quale esso puo' essere fatto valere. Vorrei sapere se e' avvenuta la decadenza. Grazie

----------


## paolab

Secondo me quella lettera ha interrotto la prescrizione

----------


## pask

la ringrazio per la risposta,ma mi è stato anche riferito che al termine dei 5 anni, se non si è ricevuto l'accertamento, lo stesso decade e ho letto che l'interruzione non ha valore se è prevista la decadenza, al contrario si applica quando è prevista la prescrizione, ovvero il superamento del termine tra l'avviso di accertamento e la notifica della cartella di pagamento.
 inoltre le somme dovute devono essere richieste nello stesso periodo di 5 anni e a me non è stato richiesto nulla. mi sapreste dire qualcosa in più a riguardo? grazie anticipatamente.
"LIBRO SESTO. Della tutela dei diritti - Titolo quinto - Della prescrizione e della decadenza - Capo secondo - Della decadenza
Quando un diritto deve esercitarsi entro un dato termine sotto pena di decadenza, non si applicano le norme relative all' interruzione della prescrizione. Del pari non si applicano le norme che si riferiscono alla sospensione , salvo che sia disposto altrimenti."

----------


## fabioalessandro

lo dice la stesso dlgs 504/92 modificato con finanziaria 2006 l. 296/2007
hanno 5 anni di tempo (sei per omessa presentazione dichiarazione) ma solo come accertamento 
la lettera se la possono (non voglio essere volgare) cestinare
quindi fatti i calcoli e fai ricorso se è intervenuta la decadenza
la lettera al massimo può impedire il ravvedimento operoso se fosse inerente all'anno 2012

----------


## pask

la ringrazio per la risposta. mi ha confermato tutto ciò che avevo letto. grazie ancora.

----------


## Fabi_s

Buongiorno,
proprio in questi giorni un cliente ha ricevuto una lettera dal comune in cui chiede i documenti relativi ai versamenti ici anno 2008. Il cliente effettivamente non ha versato alcunchè. Potrei non rispondere e attendere l'avviso di accertamento che dovrebbe arrivare entro il 31.12.2013, nella speranza che arrivi dopo tale data?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Grazie!

----------


## pask

entro il 31/12/2013 devono notificarti l'accertamento a pena di decadenza. la lettera secondo loro dovrebbe interrompere la decadenza, ma l'interruzione non è valida quando è prevista una decadenza! sarebbe valida invece per interrompere il termine di prescrizione dall'accertamento alla notifica delle cartelle di pagamento!! aspetta nella speranza che non ti sia notificato nulla alla scadenza!

----------


## Fabi_s

Grazie pask!
Buone vacanze!

----------

